# new sander



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

going to try this out:blink: the flush sander might need to bend the bottom a little


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Good stuff - how is it attached?


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

Did you use a flusher that is a size bigger than the last one you ran down the wall?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

You picked the perfect time to start inventing angle sanders:thumbup:

Because I'm working by myself again, I have been changing my methods to gain some speed, one was my Angles. I went with the 3.5 can-am this time, with the intention of using a angle sander to rough sand them. Then I'm going to go with the 2.5 DM to flush with, that flusher sander you just invented would be great to cut the point/apex with it.

Hurry up and invent more stuff, I half to sand this house out I'm in on Sunday:whistling2:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Abra-ca-dabra......... Mexicans!!!!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mld said:


> Abra-ca-dabra......... Mexicans!!!!!!


Dear Mexicans

It's a big lie everyone from Minnesota has been telling you. It actually never snows there, and as a matter of fact, the weather is a lot like Mexico, all year round:yes: 

I also hear there is so much work there, that they can't keep up:whistling2:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

And once you get to Minnesota we can teach you to say eh and point you to the great north where you don't have to swim across the border!!!:thumbup::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mld said:


> And once you get to Minnesota we can teach you to say eh and point you to the great north where you don't have to swim across the border!!!:thumbup::whistling2::whistling2:


That's right, they won't half to swim, they could walk across the water, b/c it's always frozen in Canada:yes:

They will know when they have made it into Canada, b/c the houses and cars will look different too.

I don't even think we would half to point which way is south, they will be running that way all ready:yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah and with the Prime Minister in Canada we have this great deal for his friends called the Temporary Foreign Worker programme where employers can lay off the Canadian workers and save 15% on wages by hiring out of country. Preference is given to Communist China workers, but we take Mexicans too.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Yeah and with the Prime Minister in Canada we have this great deal for his friends called the Temporary Foreign Worker programme where employers can lay off the Canadian workers and save 15% on wages by hiring out of country. Preference is given to Communist China workers, but we take Mexicans too.


Yeah but the deal is , we get to export out any left wing nut job pinko's that were born and bred in Canada:thumbup:

Good bye west coast:whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

harvv said:


> Did you use a flusher that is a size bigger than the last one you ran down the wall?


 yes is my 4 '' flusher ..will test it today I hope


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

had to bend taps ...


----------

